# Free Range Peafowl?? Advice??



## VVFarm (Dec 14, 2015)

I have the opportunity to purchase five peafowl chicks that are unsexed and a few weeks old for only $100. I have never had peafowl or really been around them but they are the latest of my poultry crushes and this is an amazing offer. I currently have ducks, chickens and guinea fowl free range on my farm and have stellar success with all of them.
My question is: Will they work out for me? Can peafowl free range? I've heard that they don't behave like a chicken and may need locked up. Is this true? I am not set up for locking up birds. My set-up is a large open barn with a run in door to the corral. My goats and birds live in there. The chickens have nest boxes and roosts, the guineas roost in the rafters. By day they all wander outside and roam the yard. Except the pekin ducks that can't get over the cattle panel fences. I don't have a chicken coop or run. They go in the barn in the evening because there is a light on 24/7 in there and that is home-base. Outside the barn and corral we have 33 acres, mostly surrounded by pasture fencing (5 strand electric) or dense woods. Around that is cropland. We can't see our neighbors. We have, touch wood, never lost any animal to predators, though they are around. Fences, light and a good dog have kept them away. 
Would peafowl work out in this arrangement? Or would they fly over the fences and saunter out to meet the local coyotes? Will they come in the barn at night or roost wherever they are at bedtime? Since theyre babies yet and have a long SD winter ahead to be stuck in the barn, will that help them stay home? Will I be happy with them and visa versa?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I only have limited experience with one peacock. A few houses down the road, a fox had broken in to a chicken coop and killed many of the occupants. The resident peacock was so spooked that he moved down to our house for about 6 months then one day just up and moved back home. He was a very interesting addition for those months! His owners had no way to catch him because his chosen roosting place was on top of our very old farm garage (2 story) with an untrustworthy roof so capturing him at night would have been dangerous. 

Just from that limited experience, I think peacocks worked very well free-ranging, as long as you are not particular about where they choose to roost. He stayed close to the house and buildings during the day where he was fed and hunted bugs etc. I saw the fox pursue him one day, and he flew right up in a tree. 

One particular downfall of them however is that they are strangely attracted to motor noises. So we had to use more caution than normal when maneuvering tractors, equipment, and vehicles. I read that the biggest reason peafowl fail at free ranging is because they go and stand in the roadways because they are drawn to the car noises.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I had a neighbor give me 4 peafowl eggs one year. I put them under a broody hen and 3 hatched. She raised them, (it was a riot seeing them try to fit under her wings on the roost when they were nearly as big as her) and then we kept them in an enclosure. They were about 2 years old when they got out, flew away, never to be seen, nor heard from, again.
I do not know if they can be pinioned to keep them from flying so well. We never tried to clip their wings. They are also very noisy but since you have guineas I am sure you are used to that.
I do hope it works out for you as that is a great deal.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I haven't had peafowl myself, but they are definitely in the plans! I tried hatching several shipped eggs this summer without success, going to just bypass that next year and get chicks.

From everything I've researched on them, it seems having a large aviary would work better in my own case. They can be successfully free ranged from everything I've read, but they may decide that the roof of your house or a tree is more preferable than their hen house. They are great fliers and I have no doubt they would fly over your fences to snoop. Also, how close are you neighbors? During mating, it's said that their call sounds like a woman screaming "help me" and can be heard from some distance. I would imagine if you can put up with guineas ridiculous amount of noise you yourself could handle the peacock call, but I would make sure your neighbors are aware of it. (so cops or something don't show up, who knows lol)

There's quite a few people up here in ND that have peafowl and they don't seem to have a problem with the weather. As long as they can stay dry and be in a draft free place.

Have you checked out the article they have on peafowl at BYC? It's pretty informative and covers everything about them.

http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/388465/peafowl-101-basic-care-genetics-and-answers

http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/394024/peafowl-102-advanced-housing-and-accessories#post_4768364


----------

